# frame damage



## newbee (Aug 17, 2008)

so i bought this 1937 shelby from "J.E." on here and he said it was completely correct and complete but when it got here i found out that it has two different tires, two different rims, a 1940's morrow hub, schwinn pedals, wrong fender screws (the few that he choose to provide). He also and didnt think it was necessary to tell me about the severe frame damage (see pic provided) if you can't tell by the picture, the tube is squared off. like someone took a vice to it and just cranked it. any suggestions to fix this?


----------

